# Racing Mega Gs in Chicago?



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Any interest in racing Mega Gs in Chicago?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I was banned in Butler!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe, but would like to see a rule set first. As I don't want start racing another slot car that's going to cost 100.00 - 200.00 per car. 

Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

How bout stock chassis with any slip on wheels and tires to start with. We could start with or move later to lexan bodies. The weight reduction really wakes the car up! There is a group in Indy that is running the car. Their rules are a bit more open. Thought we could start a semi spec series and see where it takes us.

With slip on tires and Lexan bodies I am thinking we could keep this in the under $30/car group.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not for me sticking with jets we tried the magnet cars and the wizzard cars in our group and they didn't last


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Slip on tires and lexan body's sounds good. But like Rick said I don't think the t-jet group will want to race them. Me on the other hand I just want to race so I'll try it. As of right now I was looking at 1/24 scale just so I could race more. 

Slow Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

1/24 is very costly much more than ho,I was dropping $60+ every raceday.$20 For entry fees $10 for practice plus tires that wear fast for $10+ a pair.Bodies last 2-3 races


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1/24*

greg has cars he can use I been using same fcr body I got back in 1999 from nick its 14 yrs old tires r 8.00 9.00 or 10.00 a pair at gregs and my fcr tires last over a yr. greg has cars for sale all ready to run. and greg doesn't charge to race we just toss 5.00 in the hat after races if you want to.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ed, you are officially a true racing junkie.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ed I stand corrected if you race the classes out in the commercial raceways it can be expensive.Most classes use 5 thousands bodies which if you want to be competitive.But if u race at Gregs it sounds like its cheaper.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll just stay with HO, I was thinking of Mid-America as its so close to house. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

In our club here in NC we have been running a Novice class with SRT's, Super G+'s, and G3's(totally stock). With the demise(no longer in production) of the SRT and the Super G+ cars I think we may have to switch over to a Mega G class for next year. Also, we have an SRT class for everyone to run which we may keep for another year. In the SRT class the cars are totally stock and I hand out a set of "spec" .458" tires when the car is registered and then the tires are turned back in at the end of the event.
Off the top of my head here are some pros and cons for running a Mega G class:

Pros-A chassis clip is available to mount older bodies to the 1.5" chassis.
Several new paint schemes are coming out soon.
A new Z-28 Camaro and a new Mustang Boss 302 (1.7" wheelbase)
Cons-No complete line of spare parts is available.(I think HO community needs to contact AFX/Racemasters and TELL them to make these items available individually, especially the gears and traction magnets!)
The wheels are very hard to get off the axles, a snap-in front axle would be nice.

Does anyone know if there is an advantage to either the 1.5" or the 1.7" chassis on certain types of layouts? is the shorter wheelbase better on tight, twisty road courses and does the long wheelbase have any advantages?(Maybe the Peugeot/Audi bodies are lower?)
Does anyone have any contact info for the guys running a Mega G class?

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

In Wisconsin we have been running the mega-g since they came out as part of the Inline boxstock class. We run HOPRA rules which basically allow rear rim change with slip-ons. I would highly recommend that anyone living in Either Steve Medanic's (SDMedanic)area or Bob Weichbrodt's (Rawafx) area get involved in their racing program, they are both Great guys with lots of racing experience and nicely worked out tracks and programs.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

neorules said:


> In Wisconsin we have been running the mega-g since they came out as part of the Inline boxstock class. We run HOPRA rules which basically allow rear rim change with slip-ons. I would highly recommend that anyone living in Either Steve Medanic's (SDMedanic)area or Bob Weichbrodt's (Rawafx) area get involved in their racing program, they are both Great guys with lots of racing experience and nicely worked out tracks and programs.


Bob

Thanks for the compliment. There are several shops selling them locally and I thought this would be a good way to introduce the new owners to organized racing. Good for the shop too as spares are necessary if you go racing. What we will run is to be determined. Slip on tires for sure. After that we shall see.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Ditto on the compliment. Both Steve and I used to race together in both the Illinois and Indiana HOPRA racing series back in the 80's. I always considered it a privilege and a great learning experience to race with guys like "Fast Al" Thurman(Land Shark Brass cars), Steve Medanic, Rick De Rosa('Da Hoser', operates "Quicker Engineering"), Pat Cole(I see he is back racing again in N.W. Indiana), Bob Colleran from Wisconsin, Joel Pennington from Michigan, and several others. 

Humbly,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes I'm racing a little with Al's group. I don't have any of the Mega G's but that could change. Still have my old Hopra cars and dust them off once in a while. I started racing Hopra with Steve and Fast Al when we all lived in Hammond. Steve and Al were the pros and Rich Wontorski and I were running in the amateur classes. Were are all still racing in some form. So I just wanted to say what ever you race just have fun. Pat Cole


----------

